

IBM Unveils Software Defined Storage Technology for Era of Big Data - cjdulberger
http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/43865.wss?sf26067976=1

======
wmf
Elastic Storage is the product formerly known as GPFS.
[http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/technicalcomputing/platformcom...](http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/technicalcomputing/platformcomputing/products/gpfs/)

~~~
downer73
...and GPFS stands for "General Parallel File System."

------
yskchu
Me, I prefer Lustre over GPFS; Lustre is open source as well, and used by 70%
of Top100

Here's a related presso from KIT:

[https://www.scc.kit.edu/scc/docs/Lustre/pfs_scc-
sem_20111005...](https://www.scc.kit.edu/scc/docs/Lustre/pfs_scc-
sem_20111005.pdf)

------
frik
So IBM sells _UIMA_ with _Lucene_ on top of _GPFS_ and calls it _Software
Defined Storage_.

* UIMA (Unstructured Information Management Architecture): [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unstructured_Information_Manage...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unstructured_Information_Management_Architecture)

* Lucene: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucene](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucene)

* GPFS: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPFS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPFS)

Edit: GPFS instead of Hadoop

~~~
jsmthrowaway
Nope, that's not what this product is at all. It's GPFS. You could bang all
three of those together fifty ways and not reinvent a distributed filesystem,
so I have no idea what you're talking about. (Seriously? Lucene?)

Speaking as (I'm sure) one of the few people in this thread who will have used
GPFS: GPFS is actually quite good. You'd be surprised how good it is. It has
its downfalls, but it is extraordinarily useful, performs well, and just about
hits the holy grail of distributed POSIX. It's also absurdly expensive, but:
IBM.

------
frozenport
Has anybody felt that IBM is absurdly expensive? Why should I pay tons of
money to use a proprietary filesystem type?

